# Knit Hearts and Ribbing Hat for a Lady



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

Here is another cute hat with hearts! It's made in the round and does not have a seam. The pattern is available only in size adult.

Easy to follow written instructions.

The pattern is on sale for $1.99 till August 24, regular price is $2.99.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hearts-and-ribbing-hat-for-a-lady


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

pretty hat / nice knitting too


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That would be super cute for Valentine's Day - or any day for that matter! Very nice!


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

I love your designs. Thank you for another wonderful hat.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Love your hats!!! This is adorable.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your kind comments, ladies!)))


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Another very cute design


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I just downloaded the pattern. Very pretty! ;0)


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is really prettyxx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So pretty for Valentine's Day, for sure!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Very pretty hats...good job...keep up the good work! :thumbup:


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh, this is darling! So delicate! Love it!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much again for your support, Everybody!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Lovely hat. Your designs are so nice.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

How very sweet!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous &#128158;


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

So very pretty!


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Your hat design looks so elegant in the colors you have shown it in. Very nice.


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice hats ,great colors


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Oh I really love this hat. Not overdone just right for even a pre-teen I would think, not just a lady.. so she would be a pre-lady..lol Very, very pretty and so feminine. LOVE IT


----------



## POTHOLDER (Apr 15, 2011)

can this hat be knitted without dpns? thank you


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Really sweet!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

POTHOLDER said:


> can this hat be knitted without dpns? thank you


Thank you for your question! This pattern is available only for circular needles and dpns, sorry.


----------



## pink paper clip (Sep 13, 2014)

Precious pink papercip


----------

